# Djay et Infinity Blade : Ca bogue, aidez moi SVP



## Astrogo (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Voilà un petit forum pour parler de deux applis qui boguent... Si vous avez quoique idée pour les résolver, merci d'avance.

Tout d'abord l'appli Infinity Blade. Le bogue est arrivé subitement et persicte depuis déjà 2 jours. Quand j'ouvre l'appli, elle se coupe. J'ai rallumé mon iPad,... En vain...

Après c'est l'appli Djay qui bogue. Celui est tout frais de seulement quelques minutes. quand j'importe certaines musiques ( achetées légalement sur iTunes) il n'accepte pas de me les lire. Alors qu'avant oui. Voici le message d'erreur http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1743759439930&set=a.1714546469624.95453.1417064881
Merci bcp...


----------

